# What a horrible human



## straas (4 Jul 2019)

https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...ter-news/bury-road-rage-jeep-cyclist-16528814


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2019)

Scumbag.


----------



## Cycleops (4 Jul 2019)

That man deserves jail time. Whether he'll get it is another matter.


----------



## DCLane (4 Jul 2019)

Awful individual, who clearly shows no remorse.

I would hope a custodial sentence is given. And him taken off the road for a significant period of time.


----------



## dan_bo (4 Jul 2019)

What an utter Belend.


----------



## tom73 (4 Jul 2019)

Poor Lad to do that to anyone is shocking but to a child is quite another. 
What a low life he is yet many still believe the younger ones are the worse.


----------



## Spinney (4 Jul 2019)

Good thing there was a witness!


----------



## Gary E (4 Jul 2019)

Hopefully a significant amount of compensation will be going in the lads direction too. At the very least it should cover the replacement of the bike and any equipment/kit damaged in the attack!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2019)

Huge amount of anger issues going on there. Hopefully some jailtime will sort that out.


----------



## Gary E (4 Jul 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Huge amount of anger issues going on there. Hopefully some jailtime will sort that out.


Where he'll meet some like minded individuals who aren't 17 years old!


----------



## Gary E (4 Jul 2019)

Nor, unfortunately for him, will they be 69!


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Jul 2019)

Using his own words "Little sh*t - you’ve done this". I bet he does not get jail time though and if a ban is involved it will be small. If it was not for the witness, we could be seeing his story being taken as truth.


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2019)

The driving test should include a psychometric assessment of a candidates mental suitability to drive. Would have kept this chump off the road.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2019)

Director of:-

SMITHFIELD (RESIDENTIAL MANAGEMENT COMPANY) LIMITED
Dale St. Manchester

Might trip the bugger up next time I'm passing.


----------



## rugby bloke (4 Jul 2019)

What a scrumbag, glad the lad survived the assault.


----------



## Sixmile (4 Jul 2019)

It's the fact after doing all that, ripping off his own wing mirror and all, knowing that there were other vehicles present, that he still denied any wrongdoing. He's sitting today thinking he's been hard done by. Hopefully the young lad gets back on a new bike sooner rather than later, although it'll take a bit of time to get other this I'd say.


----------



## Bazzer (4 Jul 2019)

Please let there be jail time and that he has plenty of time to reflect upon his appalling behaviour.


----------



## rugby bloke (4 Jul 2019)

Sixmile said:


> It's the fact after doing all that, ripping off his own wing mirror and all, knowing that there were other vehicles present, that he still denied any wrongdoing. He's sitting today thinking he's been hard done by. Hopefully the young lad gets back on a new bike sooner rather than later, although it'll take a bit of time to get other this I'd say.


That's what struck me - he sounded like he was in a complete state of denial, Told a pack of lies that were contradicted by the witness.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Jul 2019)

Every case of this nature should result in a vehicle deprivation order for the perpetrator.


----------



## DaveReading (4 Jul 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Told a pack of lies that were contradicted by the witness.



Not like most defendants, then ...


----------



## I like Skol (4 Jul 2019)

A'hole should never be allowed to drive again. And once he has had some time in prison perhaps he might see the error of his ways?


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jul 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Every case of this nature should result in a vehicle deprivation order for the perpetrator.


I think that would be a far better result than jail, jail is not going to do him any good, take his license off him for life, make him do community service 10-20 miles from his home & every time he is late or doesn't show up extend the duration.

Put a court order on him, banning him from any form of motorised transport


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I think that would be a far better result than jail, jail is not going to do him any good, take his license off him for life, make him do community service 10-20 miles from his home & every time he is late or doesn't show up extend the duration.
> 
> Put a court order on him, banning him from any form of motorised transport



I think the nature of his driving, which was to weaponise his Jeep as a ram, followed immediately by punching the lad merits some jail time.
Had it just (you know what I mean) been a dangerous manner of driving whereby there was no contact and the young lad was injured unintentionally while taking evasive action, then I'd accept your point about jail not being appropriate. This guy is a real danger and needs to be taught a tough lesson of a short spell inside.


----------



## Smudge (4 Jul 2019)

I hope he gets the book thrown at him...
Although he was lucky it wasn't a different sort of a lad, i imagine there's plenty of young fit 17 yr olds that could have and would have battered this 69 yr old daffodil.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jul 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> This guy is a real danger and needs to be taught a tough lesson of a short spell inside.


So we're clear I have no defence for his actions, I just don't think jail works, although never having been & no wish to go I don't think it's the best solution, maybe it will work for him & it's the the harden criminals that it's failing.


----------



## KneesUp (4 Jul 2019)

I used to drive through there fairly regularly as the ex's family was that way - those junctions near B&Q were horrible as I recall, with high kerbs so there was no escape.

But yeah, that notwithstanding, this guy sounds like he has no regard for the safety of others, has no control over his anger, and moreover he's in denial of the fact. None of this was an accident, and there were multiple points where he could have stopped, and at each of those points he made it worse - he was too close, then he hit him, he was shouting at him, and then he punched him, he went to flee the scene, and then he fled the scene whilst driving over the bike. So yeah, prison time, surely?


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Jul 2019)

Looks like the magistrates have kept jurisdiction which suggests they see the penalty as within their six month limit.

Minimum driving ban for dangerous driving is 12 months, to start from his estimated date of release if he's imprisoned.

A dangerous driver must take an extended driving test before they can drive again.

I don't know much about the extended test, but I'm told no one passes first time.


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2019)

The stocks or birching would be ideal for this fellow. And this car should be parked in the town square and the public invited to smash, throw rocks or even torch it while he looks on.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> So we're clear I have no defence for his actions, I just don't think jail works, although never having been & no wish to go I don't think it's the best solution, maybe it will work for him & it's the the harden criminals that it's failing.



I'd no doubt that you weren't defending him!


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2019)

I dont think jail works for rehabilitation. But while scumbags like this are on ice, the rest of the world is a little bit safer.


----------



## Profpointy (4 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I think that would be a far better result than jail, jail is not going to do him any good, take his license off him for life, make him do community service 10-20 miles from his home & every time he is late or doesn't show up extend the duration.
> 
> Put a court order on him, banning him from any form of motorised transport



If he had stabbed someone or attacked someone with an axe he would surely get jail time. To *deliberately *use a car to attack someone is surely every bit as bad.


----------



## tom73 (4 Jul 2019)

Victim of crime payments see it that way deliberately driven at you is the only time they pay out when a vehicle is involved. 
The fact that it's assault of a child has to warrant maximum tariff even johnny magistrate must see that ?


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jul 2019)

Profpointy said:


> If he had stabbed someone or attacked someone with an axe he would surely get jail time. To *deliberately *use a car to attack someone is surely every bit as bad.


You appear to be arguing with yourself & not me, I have not nor will condone his actions, however putting him in prison is no the answer.


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Jul 2019)

Gary E said:


> Where he'll meet some like minded individuals who aren't 17 years old!




Some of the most scary violent individuals in our great land are 14-18 yr old .these are the ones that stab people to death every day.
That aside a nast loony like this old basterd needs a couple of yrs to unwind


----------



## Profpointy (4 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> You appear to be arguing with yourself & not me, I have not nor will condone his actions, however putting him in prison is no the answer.



I am arguing with you (stronly disagreeing at least) in that I believe violent assaults, certainly where there is a strong likelihood of death or maiming of the victim should result in prison. I see use of car or knife very much pushes it into this category

For the record I never implied nor do I believe that you condoned the assault in any way


----------



## Profpointy (4 Jul 2019)

tom73 said:


> Victim of crime payments see it that way deliberately driven at you is the only time they pay out when a vehicle is involved.
> The fact that it's assault of a child has to warrant maximum tariff even johnny magistrate must see that ?



It was merely a cyclist rather than a human being after all


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jul 2019)

Profpointy said:


> I believe violent assaults, certainly where there is a strong likelihood of death or maiming of the victim should result in prison.


What good will prison do?


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> The stocks or birching would be ideal for this fellow. And this car should be parked in the town square and the public invited to smash, throw rocks or even torch it while he looks on.



Piccadilly Gardens - it's 200 yards from his office !


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> What good will prison do?



Give us law abiding decent folk a break, and keep is safe from this loon while he's out of circulation 

Beyond that, not a great deal.


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Jul 2019)

Good to see another motorist stood up for the lad. Yes he deserves jail time and to pay a shed load of compensation. But he will remain an arrogant tosser, no doubt.


----------



## Profpointy (4 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> What good will prison do?



It discourages other so-say "respectable" people from murderous action with their cars. Cyclists are regarded as sub-human by Daily Mail "gammon" types as it is, so if such assaults go unpunished more cyclists will be maimed and killed.


----------



## Profpointy (4 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> What good will prison do?



If not him, who would you put in prison ?
What about a murderer ? Surely it's only good fortune the lad isn't dead


----------



## Julia9054 (4 Jul 2019)

It seems you don't go to prison if the incident is "road rage"
We've all felt annoyed by other road users so it is relatable. Most criminal acts are "other" since we cannot imagine the circumstances that lead up to committing them. 
That's the only explanation I can think of for why they are treated more leniently.
In my area, two years ago, a cyclist swerved to avoid a dog running onto the road. This so annoyed the van driver following her that he chased her down, pulled her from her bike and beat her so badly she broke her pelvis.
He got a six month suspended sentence.


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Jul 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> It seems you don't go to prison if the incident is "road rage"
> We've all felt annoyed by other road users so it is relatable. Most criminal acts are "other" since we cannot imagine the circumstances that lead up to committing them.
> That's the only explanation I can think of for why they are treated more leniently.
> In my area, two years ago, a cyclist swerved to avoid a dog running onto the road. This so annoyed the van driver following her that he chased her down, pulled her from her bike and beat her so badly she broke her pelvis.
> He got a six month suspended sentence.


That's disgraceful


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jul 2019)

Profpointy said:


> If not him, who would you put in prison ?
> What about a murderer ? Surely it's only good fortune the lad isn't dead


It's very subtle & I don't feel it comes over in a text based area, it's a far better discussion to have verbally, I appear to have upset you so I apologise, but my feelings are that somebody who goes out with a knife or a gun are in a different league to somebody driving a car, as said I'm struggling with the words (my failing). But somebody who goes out with a knife, a gun, an iron bar etc. have an expectation that at some point they are going to use it, I'm not convince somebody who goes out in a car which can as much if not more physical damage does. 

However if he has only got a 6 months suspended sentence & no driving ban, fine, or have to pay victim compensation then something has gone wrong.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Jul 2019)

Driving licences really out to be revoked in these circumstances and not just for some short period such as just a year.


----------



## Profpointy (5 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> It's very subtle & I don't feel it comes over in a text based area, it's a far better discussion to have verbally, I appear to have upset you so I apologise, but my feelings are that somebody who goes out with a knife or a gun are in a different league to somebody driving a car, as said I'm struggling with the words (my failing). But somebody who goes out with a knife, a gun, an iron bar etc. have an expectation that at some point they are going to use it, I'm not convince somebody who goes out in a car which can as much if not more physical damage does.
> 
> However if he has only got a 6 months suspended sentence & no driving ban, fine, or have to pay victim compensation then something has gone wrong.



No apology merited nor asked for whether we agree or not, as you've said nothing improper !

That said we differ (hopefully in a civilised way) on the key point. I see deliberate use of a vehicle as a weapon, to be absolutely the same as use of a knife. Vehicles, just like knives have legitimate use, but I suspect (admittedly without evidence) that vehicles are deliberately used as weapons more than knives. 

Accidents, however stupid are a different category,


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jul 2019)

Profpointy said:


> No apology merited nor asked for whether we agree or not, as you've said nothing improper !
> 
> That said we differ (hopefully in a civilised way) on the key point. *I see deliberate use of a vehicle as a weapon*, to be absolutely the same as use of a knife. Vehicles, just like knives have legitimate use, but I suspect (admittedly without evidence) that vehicles are deliberately used as weapons more than knives.
> 
> Accidents, however stupid are a different category,


Agreed, but it's the initial intent in my mind when somebody leaves the house, if you have a knife/gun you are at some point going to use it (as a weapon), I'm not sure that is case with a vehicle, but I also think the prison system doesn't do what it is intended to do, apart from @Drago's point of keeping the rest of society safer (possibly) for a period of time


----------



## Profpointy (5 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Agreed, but it's the initial intent in my mind when somebody leaves the house, if you have a knife/gun you are at some point going to use it (as a weapon), I'm not sure that is case with a vehicle, but I also think the prison system doesn't do what it is intended to do, apart from @Drago's point of keeping the rest of society safer (possibly) for a period of time



Whilst I think I understand your point I think you are underestimating the deterrence effect. There is a propaganda hatred of cyclists from the likes of the daily mail, or Top Gear and the proverbial "bloke down the pub". We see calls for neck height garotte wire as "just a joke". Use of car for what I'd call attempted murder is a real problem. I have been deliberately driven at and a lady of this parish was deliberately run over and badly injured. Some of the perps are so say "respectable" folk whose world view of sub human cyclist is reinforced by lack of deterrence, and the treating of these things as spur of the moment.


----------



## JtB (5 Jul 2019)

He said:
“I have no problem with cyclists - there should be more cyclists on the road. I used to be a cyclist.”
This is the sort of rhetoric Donald Trump uses.

But then he goes on to say:
“But if we all stayed behind cyclists and never overtook the whole world would come to a standstill.''
Which I think is a more accurate reflection of what he really thinks of cyclists.


----------



## davidphilips (5 Jul 2019)

Pity the Judge when it comes to court could not take his licence of him for life and ban him from any form of travel except cycling, but thats just wishful thinking on my part. The old crepe is more likely to just get a small fine that would amount to about a few hours salary, only consolation if hes that aggressive chances are his health wont last?


----------

